
Show HN: Hypewatching – crowdsourced, geolocated trends around the world - toomasb
http://www.hypewatching.com
======
cracell
I like the idea but was expecting it to pull data from various sources like
Twitter instead of just showing what people enter into it.

~~~
k__
Same here, entered Germany and didn't get much results

~~~
_Codemonkeyism
Ebenso.

------
stefantheard
Interesting, but what is the incentive to contribute?

~~~
toomasb
Currently not much, that will be one of the challenges. Later on –
gamification, how well are you at predicting upcoming trends in certain
cities/categories.

~~~
weego
Would over-incentivising lead to more scatter-gun contribution and make the
real trends hard to surface?

~~~
toomasb
You'd probably have to limit the allowed number of "guesses" per day/week. But
even then there's a risk of people trying to game the system (creating
multiple accounts etc)

------
send_computers
Deez nuts is trending big in the US

~~~
send_computers
Now it's big in Ireland

~~~
Fifer82
Deez Nuts are big Worldwide

------
sunsetMurk
Neat - I'll need to play with it some more. Any plans to auto-import data so
you don't need to rely on people inputing 'what' , 'where' , 'why' ? eg.
recent facebook/twitter/browsing history.

What's the stack look like?

~~~
toomasb
Thanks :) I feel like it will only become useful if lots of people start using
it. For example now local trends show up on the "worldwide" page, which won't
happen anymore once there's enough input.

I'm thinking about how to automate this input process but currently I don't
see an easy way of doing it. That info is not freely available anywhere.

Stack is Python/Flask/Javascript/JQuery/MySQL/SQLAlchemy/Bootstrap

------
newman8r
Nice straightforward UX. My first thought was to search for some trends about
weather (everyone's talking about how hot it's going to be in southern
california today) - but I didn't see that category.

So I'd suggest to consider including a section about weather/natural
phenomena.

------
yosito
Cool concept. Do you plan to ingest data from anywhere other than manual user
input?

~~~
toomasb
Def thinking about it but not sure how. Maybe Twitter API. Google trends does
not have a public API I believe.

Other than that I'm planning to reward people based on their predictions of
what could become a trend. The earlier they are and the bigger the trend the
more points they get. Then votes from these people would weigh more in the
algorithm which could potentially increase the accuracy and also incentivise
people to input data :)

~~~
wu-ikkyu
>Maybe Twitter API

Perhaps it has changed since I used it last, but Twitter's API will give you a
very limited amount of data unless you're prepared to fork over the big bucks.

~~~
toomasb
true, I completely forgot about that. Twitter is out then, maybe Reddit API as
someone else suggested :) I'll look into it.

------
k2xl
Seems interesting, nice interface. But why would I use this then google
trends?

------
sladix
Aaaand it's down

~~~
toomasb
back up! Sorry

~~~
sladix
Yaaaaay !

------
Fifer82
This is cool, I added some hot celebs because I am shallow.

It is quite open to abuse though and how can this be addressed I wonder?
(There is a url in the celebs).

Thanks for sharing.

~~~
toomasb
For now, manual moderation against the trolls, recaptcha against bots. I
realise it's quite open to abuse right now.

~~~
Fifer82
A pity it has to be that way.

~~~
regularhackerer
Just paywall it, or require a Facebook account to sign in first. That way you
get the exact audience you want. ;)

------
mwill
Seems to already be filling up with jokes and memes.

------
daxaxelrod
Great start! I like the heatmap.

